# My Goats Ate Azaleas



## danamcgregor (Jan 17, 2013)

I have two goats that I take Surfing with me, They are my favorite friends!!! I love them....I put them in my friends backyard for a while last night and they consumed some Azalea's and one of them has been throwing up for the last 24 hours, and the other seems to be throwing up as well....At about 20 hours after I realized what they ate and I found some activated Charcoal in pill form and gave it to them with water and a little Olive Oil and syringed it in their mouths...Is it good that they are throwing it all up? I have seen some change in both of them...Their poop looks good, One seems to be eating...How long do I give them this Activated Charcoal? They seem to be laying down sleeping at moment on top of each other which I hope is a good sign...I have been giving them liquid form Molasses and water as well as Milk of Magnesia and forcing them to drink it....One of my goats drank a lot of the Charcoal/water/oil and sopped it up? Any thoughts? I am concerned...Is there anything else I can do? One seems to be a little Bloated? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good that you got the activated charcoal.

You can certainly treat them for bloat. You can give them some baking soda. I'm not sure how long you give the charcoal for.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Usually if your going to have a problem it will be within the first 12 hours. Since your goats got rid of the stuff quickly they should be on the road to getting better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

vomiting is good, the activated charcoal can be stopped at this point, usually just one dose is needed.

Keep them drinking and give baking soda, see if they'll lick it from your hand.
Offer a bland diet only for the next day or 2, only hay and give them a dose of probiotics.

You did very well with immediate treatment, I do think the worst is over and they'll recover.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

danamcgregor said:


> I have two goats that I take Surfing with me, They are my favorite friends!!! I love them....I put them in my friends backyard for a while last night and they consumed some Azalea's and one of them has been throwing up for the last 24 hours, and the other seems to be throwing up as well....At about 20 hours after I realized what they ate and I found some activated Charcoal in pill form and gave it to them with water and a little Olive Oil and syringed it in their mouths...Is it good that they are throwing it all up? I have seen some change in both of them...Their poop looks good, One seems to be eating...How long do I give them this Activated Charcoal? They seem to be laying down sleeping at moment on top of each other which I hope is a good sign...I have been giving them liquid form Molasses and water as well as Milk of Magnesia and forcing them to drink it....One of my goats drank a lot of the Charcoal/water/oil and sopped it up? Any thoughts? I am concerned...Is there anything else I can do? One seems to be a little Bloated?
> Thanks!!!


Sounds like you're doing right. One dose of charcoal usually works. But it effects their rumen and I would start them on probios to get it back right. I usually follow charcoal with a laxative but you said they were vomiting so that should be fine.
I would use the following treatment now - it's a mainstay treatment for any toxic plant and should be administered as soon as possible after a goat has eaten a toxic plant.
2-3 tablespoons Epsom salts
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 Tablespoons or 2 tablets of Pepto Bismol (crushed)
Mix all dry ingredients and put into a 60cc syringe, fill with water 3/4 way. Shake well and Drench by pouring into side of goat's mouth. Dose every 2 hours for 12 hours, then every 4 hours, then every six to eight hours over the next four days.
Continue probios for the next two weeks.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I had this happen once, My doe got out and ate rhodies. The charcoal and oil worked. I also gave them tea, which is an antioxidant. I thought for sure she was going to die but she pulled through and was herself within 24 hours. I live in a really rural area and I did not have charcoal. It was in the middle of the night when I discovered she was sick and there was no way I was going to be able to run to the store. I know this sounds odd but I used the charcoal out of the fishtank filter, crushed it in the food processor and added water then drenched her with it. I now keep charcoal on hand..but...you sometimes have to be creative,,,

Oh,,,and projectile CUD is NO FUN!! I will NEVER have rhodies or azaleas on my property again...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank Goodness you had fish. I believe filter charcoal is activated charcoal.


----------



## danamcgregor (Jan 17, 2013)

They seem to be eating and doing a lot better, Thanks for all the reply's!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with not having rodes on the property. I have opted not to plant (even ornamentals) any poisonous plants. In the event a goat gets out I know there's nothing toxic. just food for thought.


----------

